# Sekundenkleber auf dem Iphone 5s Display



## joel3214 (30. Juli 2014)

Hi
Mir ist gerade was ganz dummes passiert und zwar habe ich mit Sekundenkleber hantiert und der ist über denn halben Tisch auf mein iPhone 5s geflogen.
Wie kann ich denn rückstandslos wieder wegbekommen?
Die Vorderseite besteht ja aus Glas, nur soweit ich weiß ist da noch eine Schicht drauf die Fingerabdrücke vermeiden soll bin mir nicht sicher.

Mfg 
Joel


----------



## Ahab (30. Juli 2014)

Aceton, oder Nagellackentferner. Sonst würde mir nichts einfallen. Das dürfte dem Glas auch nichts ausmachen.


----------



## Maqama (30. Juli 2014)

Hast du keine Displayschutzfolie drauf? Das wäre dann wohl die einfachste Option.
Ansonsten halt mit dem Lösemitteln probieren.


----------



## joel3214 (30. Juli 2014)

Hmm über denn Tag ist es schon weniger geworden, es scheint sich von alleine abzunutzen im Gebrauch mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## target2804 (30. Juli 2014)

cerranfeldschaber 
das glas des 5s ist ja kratzfest


----------



## joel3214 (30. Juli 2014)

Es ist weg ging auch so hat wohl auf der glatten Oberfläche nicht richtig gehalten Glück gehabt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

Und jetzt eine Displayfolie drauf machen


----------



## joel3214 (30. Juli 2014)

Hatte welche hier aber irgendwie ist das Display nicht das selbe mit einer Folie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Hatte welche hier aber irgendwie ist das Display nicht das selbe mit einer Folie.


 Kommt auch auf die Folie an, welche hattest du.


----------



## joel3214 (31. Juli 2014)

WickedChili wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Marcimoto (2. August 2014)

Es gibt ja inzwischen schon "Folien", die aus Glas sind. Praktisch eine dünne am Display haftende Glasschicht. Sind nur nicht ganz günstig. I.d.R. 20€ das Stück und wenn man den Versuch versemmelt hat man Pech ^^
Deswegen war ich auch noch zu geizig dafür 
Ich kann aber verstehen, dass du keine normale Folie drauf haben willst. Die Farbechtheit und vor allem das Touchgefühl ist halt nie 100% wie auf dem puren Display ^^


----------



## joel3214 (3. August 2014)

So ist es und da ich wohl das 6 kaufen will hoffe ich auf einen noch bessere Festigkeit 
(mag das kantige beim 5 nicht muss getauscht werden) xD


----------



## Ahab (3. August 2014)

Man kann auch einfach mal Eier haben und _keinen_ Rappel kriegen, wenn das Display einen Kratzer abbekommt.  Es ist ja schließlich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Museumsstück.


----------



## joel3214 (3. August 2014)

Stimmt schon werde mein nächstes auch nicht mehr in ein case tun eine Tasche wird reichen müssen.
Aber auf dem Display ist es echt *******.


----------

